# Spot Algae?



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

What's the name of the algae that grows on old leaves but can turn brown to black? Is it just spot algae? I only get this on my sword plants and Anubias, and only on the older emersed leaves at new tank startup (plants were bought mostly from online shops and were in emersed form). The algae doesn't smell, doesn't have hair, and is easily scraped off the leaves. I imagine it's just spot algae that keeps getting more and more spot algae growth in the same areas and then turns dark?


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

A picture would help. You didn't ask, but thats a lot of light and likely not enough CO2 to meet the needs of the plants under that much light. Lots of good information on this, " Introduction to algae issues", http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

tug said:


> A picture would help. You didn't ask, but thats a lot of light and likely not enough CO2 to meet the needs of the plants under that much light. Lots of good information on this, " Introduction to algae issues", http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/


I don't run all of the lights at once. 156w at a time, but do run all 312 for a couple hours in the middle of the 10 hour light period. I have two CO2 tanks. One is fed directly in a Ehiem 2078 intake with the spray bar set up and the other tank runs into a bell diffusor where the bubbles rise and get sucked into two Koralias. The bubbles (what's left of them) then get blown over the tank. Actually a good setup I beleive. My CO2 according to the charts is running about 35ppm, but I also try to dial that in with drop checkers too (color blind though, kind of tough). All that being said, there still is a chance I don't have enough CO2, but I'm not sold on that yet. I personally think I do, but time will tell sooner than later. Hoping to have a girl friend soon so she can check out the drop checker color!  I don't get this on any other plant/leaves though besides the dying, emersed form. I would think I would be getting this on all old leaves if this was a CO2 issue?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds like GSA (green spot algae) to me. I can't think of a time in the past 3 years that I have not batteld with it in at least some degree or another. I know that's not much help.  Increasing phosphates is supposed to help.


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Bryeman - didn't realize it was you at first. Some GSA is not uncommon. I would rule out nutrients if your using full out EI doses (full Fert Schedule)? Might have to rule out the DC accuracy too, until you get yourself a girlfriend.

Direction of water flow might be a problem. Plants might just be adjusting to the new tank. Read up on the information from the link, http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/ until you found your issue.

You're ahead of me in the high tech game. I still have a yeast reactor. Of course it has given me a lot of experience observing signs of low CO2 levels and improving upon what little I have without turning a knob.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> Sounds like GSA (green spot algae) to me. I can't think of a time in the past 3 years that I have not batteld with it in at least some degree or another. I know that's not much help.  Increasing phosphates is supposed to help.


It does help. I just wanted to know if that's what people thought it was. I know a picture would help, but I was feeling lazy. I'll snap one if the problem persists. I always try to snip those leaves right away anyways because I get paranoid it's going to lead to bigger problems!


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

tug said:


> Hi Bryeman - didn't realize it was you at first. Some GSA is not uncommon. I would rule out nutrients if your using full out EI doses (full Fert Schedule)? Might have to rule out the DC accuracy too, until you get yourself a girlfriend.
> 
> Direction of water flow might be a problem. Plants might just be adjusting to the new tank. Read up on the information from the link, http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/ until you found your issue.
> 
> You're ahead of me in the high tech game. I still have a yeast reactor. Of course it has given me a lot of experience observing signs of low CO2 levels and improving upon what little I have without turning a knob.


It could be a flow issue more than anything for sure. I didn't realize the importance of flow for a long time and I'm not sure I have it nailed yet, but I have a hard time finding the right flow. I currently get gentle sway on most plants, but much more and it starts getting wild in areas. I have roughly 1050gph in my 125g right now. I have another 400 I can add in the form of Koralias but it gets hard to position it so plants aren't getting blown around! Also, I didn't start out with being heavily planted right from the beginning on this tank. That was totally a rookie mistake, but the plants I ordered didn't show up in good condition, so I've been scrambling to get more. A couple of people on here have me covered though!


----------



## DVS (Nov 20, 2005)

GSA is not easy to scrape off and never turns brown or black. If you are saying that this only accumulates on emmersed grown leaves, I would advise just removing the older leaves before planting. Its likely algae taking advantage of the dieing, rotting leaf. If this is showing up on healthy leaves grown immersed, you may have a problem.


----------

